# Candie in pigtails!!!



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I gave Candie her weekly bath yesterday and took some pictures of her.
I found these adorable bows that look so great on them, I found them at Walmart in the baby section, it came with a pack of 6 bows and several hair scrunchies to tie their hair back.

Anyways, I have seen so many maltese in pigtails lately that I decided to try it out on Candie. And I must admit, I love the pigtails on her!! So for the time being I will keep the pigtails on her atleast until her hair gets a lot longer to put up in a nice topknot.

Ohh, I just love Candie's hair!! It is so long and silky and straight and so easy to take care of. I just love brushing her and petting her!! Alright sorry for the bragging, I just wish you guys could see her in person!!

So here are the pictures....
She always has her tongue out, it is hard to get a picture without her tongue hanging out and boy what a long tongue she has!!
The one picture is a little blurry but I love it because it shows how long her hair is.




























































More pictures...
I love these set of pictures, I think they are the best in my opinion!!























This is my favorite picture of her, I just love it!!































And this is what Candie thinks of me taking her picture!!






















Hope you enjoyed them!!

I have a ton more pictures of Candie and Sugar with pigtails and both girls wearing their new dresses and on their new bed. I will post those here in the next couple days!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are gorgeous. I love the 7th one down the best, but she looks pretty in all.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She looks beautiful and she is great at taking pictures also
















ANDREA


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cute bows! Candie is a great little model....isn't fun taking pictures of them







Her hair is long....and it doesn't get matted??....that's wonderful!!!









Thanks for sharing you pics with us.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

awww she is sweet!







Thank you for sharing these pics of Candie with us!









Andrea


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww...she is soooo cute!







Great pictures!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

cute pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a doll!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Candie looks pretty..i like the bows too


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little sweetheart in her pigtails!! So cute!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, the cutest pigtails I've ever seen














She is too cute. she looks a little like poptart in the tongue pictures


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- Candie, you look GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's adorable, I love her piggies & bows.







And those are great pics of her, she's very photogenic.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you have every right to boast, she’s beautiful!! my favorite is the 10th one down. she looks so angelic.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I love them all, she is beautiful







Her hair looks like silk


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, Candie is beautiful! She looks adorable in pigtails!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

She looks so pretty!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

So cute and the bows are adorable... you did a great job putting them in. The pigtails are darling.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Tracey she is sooooo adorable!!!







I love the pigtails in her hair.












> Awww, the cutest pigtails I've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe I thought of him a bit too. He has his tongue out a lot too.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the lovely compliments!!

Susan, they do look a lot alike at times, you can see the family resemblance. And Sugar and Candie almost always have their tongue hanging out. Sugar looks a lot like Poptart and even has a little bit of his personality.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow! you've taken some great pictures of your girls. They're both beautiful!



Joy


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What lovely hair , you must spend hours grooming . Sarah


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the lovely compliments!!
I love having the girls around, they are so entertaining and I just love watching them run with their hair flowing behind them!!







If only I could get a picture of it.




> What lovely hair , you must spend hours grooming . Sarah[/B]


Sarah, I wish I could say I spend a lot of time on their hair but I don't. I brush it once a day which takes only a few minutes. On bath day I do spend more time brushing it to make sure I get every knot and tangle out but their coats are easy to maintain. Of course if I didn't ever brush them then I might spend more time grooming them but that is not the case. Thank You for the compliment!! Yours all have such beautiful long hair as well. I just love Henry's hair!!


----------

